# Diablosport or EFIlive?



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

I had a daiblo on my own truck and it didnt do alot that i noticed but then again it was a truck on 37s do i didnt expect to much. Ive never used EFIlive but i want to learn. I am currently in college getting my AS degree in automotive tech so i do know quite abit. I like the idea of having the handheld along with a PC like EFIlive. Anyone got any thoughts in this?

Dennis


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

I also have the handheld for my goat, and I'm thinking we got f*#ked by Diablo Sport.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i think the only question that could be posed is EFIlive or HP Tuners. all the rest are insufficient, especially the hand helds. also to do any serious tuning you need wideband O2 support


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

Ive been alot into HP tunner, i almost bought a kit till i bought some exhust. But HP will be on my next paycheck for xmas list for sure. I was just thinking i should get a few more bolt ons before the tuner? to make for a differnce

Dennis


----------

